

Ask HN: What is the first thing a user sees? - Aeiper

When someone goes onto a website, what do you think is the first thing he/she sees? Text? Images? Logo?
======
pedalpete
I'm not an expert, but I suspect our eyes go from the micro to the macro.

Therefore, they are going to start with layout, then colors, then images, then
text.

Don't ignore how text is a part of layout and visual. Font style and size are
therefore important.

This is why (I suspect) something like bootstrap is so important, it gives you
the right start on a layout which is simple and appealing.

You then customise that layout with your colors, and images are a collection
of colors, so I suspect your website colors along with any images are absorbed
by the user at mostly the same time.

Your logo is also an image, and compared to text, is often prominent.
Therefore, logo should probably be considered slightly after images and
colours.

You can also think of your question from a 'reptile brain' angle. At each
step, a users mind is asking if what they are looking at is a threat or is
appealing.

This brain has to view the entire page at once, therefore, layout. It then
will pick out the next features it can, colours and images. Then it will drill
in on text. But at that point, I'd suspect the brain has already selected that
the site is appealing, and now your text needs do grab their interest.

------
stray
a blank page

